# why use expensive wax??



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

Im new to this so excuse my lack of knowledge. 
Im just wondering what the difference is between the average wax like collinite or fk1000p which to be fair seems to be rated quite highly and these super expensive waxes that cost in the 1000s?
If all a wax is for is to protect your paint then what does the big waxes do extra? Plus surely if you wanted the best protection posiible you would just use a sealant. 
Again so if this is a silly question but im stumped as to why anyone would spend that on a wax unless its for bragging rights...


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Why spend £1000s on a watch, when a £4 Casio watch will do the same?

Look, feel, smell, easy of use, bragging rights all apply.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

troopa said:


> Im new to this so excuse my lack of knowledge.
> Im just wondering what the difference is between the average wax like collinite or fk1000p which to be fair seems to be rated quite highly and these super expensive waxes that cost in the 1000s?
> If all a wax is for is to protect your paint then what does the big waxes do extra? Plus surely if you wanted the best protection posiible you would just use a sealant.
> Again so if this is a silly question but im stumped as to why anyone would spend that on a wax unless its for bragging rights...


Topic has been covered many a time, look at it the other way, why be obliged to get the ones you mention when car pride tough wax can be had for £1.
It's about choice, it is not for you or I to dictate that folk cannot choose how and where and why to spend their hard earned money. However there was a recent thread on AG HD wax, now owners certainly do not imagine the results, so there is a difference, naturally, if you have a £500 car, then you may not wish to spend £200 on wax, but if you had a £40k car then £200 is niether here or there.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

So is putting a £100 wax on my £500 car wrong ?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Different waxes achieve different results. I have no doubt that many of the waxes that cost a lot produce amazing results and justify their cost. If I had the spare disposable income, I'd probably buy into one or two of them. But I don't, which is why I tend to restrict my detailing to more modestly priced products and equipment.

The most expensive wax I own cost me £25 (a discounted tub of Auto Finesse Soul I bought in a weekend sale at CYC), closely followed by a tub of Autosmart WAX that cost me £20. My cheapest wax is a panel pot of Auto Finesse Desire, which AF gave me for free (a whole tub is £120). It's fantastic wax, but I can't justify spending that much in one go for tub of wax, especially when I get great (albeit not as good) results with waxes that cost me £20-25.

I drive a 5 year old Citroen C4 - in metallic beige - and if I could afford to buy the wax, would have no issue putting a £1,000 wax on my £5,000 car.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Davemm said:


> So is putting a £100 wax on my £500 car wrong ?


Nah, but my £400 car gets colly:lol:

Then, so does my dads porsche and my mums elise...


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Mainly to do with exclusivity, feel, packaging etc in my opinion, but just because it cost's 1000's doesn't make it better. I couldn't justify spending that kind of dough on any car care products, i've got a pal who does though, but it's each to their own, not my money so i'm not bothered tbh


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Davemm said:


> So is putting a £100 wax on my £500 car wrong ?


Definately not wrong, I just wonder why some are so 'offended' that there are products that cost more than £20 and folk are willing to pay for them.
I have several wax products and with hindsight, it is not necessarily the high priced ones that are overpriced/overrated, you don't necessarily get what you pay for and as price increases the extra return diminshes. The knee point however is not necessarily at £20 for many people, just like we don't all drive Dacia cars, after all they get us from A-B and a competitve price compared to sa many other available vehicles.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Natalie said:


>


What's the durability like? :lol:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Avanti said:


> What's the durability like? :lol:


Depends on how many birds are around at the time of opening :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

It's down to affordability. Why have a nice house when council house and benefits would do. Why don't we all drive 500 quid cars?? Why buy warburtons bread when adds savers will do.

Because we can. It might not be better or worse wax then any other but if the user likes it and can afford it then why not. Personally you can't fault dodo range especially SNH but that's justn preference


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

Avanti said:


> Definately not wrong, I just wonder why some are so 'offended' that there are products that cost more than £20 and folk are willing to pay for them.
> I have several wax products and with hindsight, it is not necessarily the high priced ones that are overpriced/overrated, you don't necessarily get what you pay for and as price increases the extra return diminshes. The knee point however is not necessarily at £20 for many people, just like we don't all drive Dacia cars, after all they get us from A-B and a competitve price compared to sa many other available vehicles.


 Never said it offended me! I was purely asking what the difference is....
If these expensive waxes do more for the look of your paint then fair enough. However.. if you have the money to buy £1000 wax then you have the money to make your paint flawless to which point you wouldnt need it to hide or mask anything.
If however its just preference then thats fine. I was merely asking.
Thank you for the replies guys


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

troopa said:


> Never said it offended me! I was purely asking what the difference is....
> If these expensive waxes do more for the look of your paint then fair enough. *However.. if you have the money to buy £1000 wax then you have the money to make your paint flawless to which point you wouldnt need it to hide or mask anything.*
> If however its just preference then thats fine. I was merely asking.
> Thank you for the replies guys


The paint may already be flawless, and perhaps the purchaser has some disposable income, I don't know. Personally I wouldn't get a £1000 wax for my own personal use, but if I was reselling/detailing then I may. But at the same time I have some <£20 waxes and some £50 waxes and the pricier ones are the more appealing on the eye to me, not the instant bling what the budget products can and do offer, I'd probably max at say £200 but I wouldn't expect the product to be 10 times or even 4 times better than what I already have, it may not even be any better, but if there wasn't a market for such price band products, then they wouldn't exist on the market :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

troopa said:


> Never said it offended me! I was purely asking what the difference is....
> If these expensive waxes do more for the look of your paint then fair enough. However.. if you have the money to buy £1000 wax then you have the money to make your paint flawless to which point you wouldnt need it to hide or mask anything.
> If however its just preference then thats fine. I was merely asking.
> Thank you for the replies guys


Polishing will do more than any wax, whether it's a pound or a grand and that's a fact. Prep is the key.
You don't have to spend £££'s to make your paint 'flawless' it just takes skill and technique:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DJ X-Ray said:


> *Polishing will do more than any wax, whether it's a pound or a grand and that's a fact. Prep is the key.*
> You don't have to spend £££'s to make your paint 'flawless' it just takes skill and technique:thumb:


That is very true and nobody could disagree, looking back at the OP's post

"*Im new to this so excuse my lack of knowledge.*
Im just wondering what the difference is between the average wax like collinite or fk1000p which to be fair seems to be rated quite highly and these super expensive waxes that cost in the 1000s?
If all a wax is for is to protect your paint then what does the big waxes do extra? Plus surely if you wanted the best protection posiible you would just use a sealant.
*Again so if this is a silly question but im stumped as to why anyone would spend that on a wax unless its for bragging rights...* "

So perhaps he may not have been aware that polishing is the key, he raises a good question as in why does everyone not just use a sealant? But the answer is already there, as in those that have used both know that sealants do give a different look to the panels which the newcomer may like but the 'seasoned' user may have moved on from.


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

I am aware that polishing is the key. This is im stumped as to why they spend so much. Its upto them obviously as I have items which are way more expensive but dont do anything extra than a cheaper alternative. 
My understanding is that if you have defect in your paint then these waxes will fill them and give a more uniformed reflection thus fooling the eye into believing the paint is better. Where as if your paint is perfect it will just protect. Then its just down to which one you wish to use.
Polishing gives you shine and wax protects it. Correct??


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Some waxes will add to a finish


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

troopa said:


> I am aware that polishing is the key. This is im stumped as to why they spend so much. Its upto them obviously as I have items which are way more expensive but dont do anything extra than a cheaper alternative.
> *My understanding is that if you have defect in your paint then these waxes will fill them and give a more uniformed reflection thus fooling the eye into believing the paint is better. Where as if your paint is perfect it will just protect. Then its just down to which one you wish to use.
> Polishing gives you shine and wax protects it. Correct??*


Some of your understanding is correct, polish to a shine and wax to protect :thumb:

As mentioned earlier though, any pristine polished car will look fab, why I drew attention the the AG HD wax review is that the author obviously noticed something you just can't put your finger on after he had used it.
I don't know which products you have, some products will be the same at different price points, some products I notice the user then requires to use top up sprays, so they too must notice a lack of 'look' , indeed we could not say that a £1000 product is better , for me if I had started out as intended (and that was to get a Zymol kit or R222) in the long run I would have saved money by not getting so many products that whilst they do the job just seem to lack that wet look shine that is not too in your face.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

As said by others finish achieved by polishing is critical, different waxes do alter the final finish, but it is only slight subtle differences.
As for the expensive Vs cheap debate, i'm a self confessed expensive wax fan but still use cheaper ones on occasion often making me think wow forgotton how good this stuff was! ultimatley its each to their own!


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> I drive a 5 year old Citroen C4 - in metallic beige


On purpose?

To answer the question, I am yet to be convinced that a wax costing a small fortune will give a better finish than a £20 wax on a reasonably well prepared car.

Ergo, bragging rights.

Convince me otherwise, I dare you.


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> On purpose?
> 
> To answer the question, I am yet to be convinced that a wax costing a small fortune will give a better finish than a £20 wax on a reasonably well prepared car.
> 
> ...


This is what im thinking. .
All I want my wax to do is protect my lush paint and last a long time doing it without being stripped by other products. Which is why I have collinite 476. But as I have never tried an expensive wax I come to wonder 
What they offered more than mine. It does seem its just preference and how deep your pockets are. Which is fine.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> On purpose?
> 
> To answer the question, I am yet to be convinced that a wax costing a small fortune will give a better finish than a £20 wax on a reasonably well prepared car.
> 
> ...


Dare accepted



troopa said:


> This is what im thinking. .
> All* I want *my wax to do is protect my lush paint and last a long time doing it without being stripped by other products. Which is why I have collinite 476. *But as I have never tried an expensive wax I come to wonder
> What they offered more than mine. *It does seem its just preference and how deep your pockets are. Which is fine.


Ah, but you have answered your own question there, "What I want" as countered earlier, what does 476 offer that Simoniz at half price or less offer that 476 doesn't? I have both


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't use a wax, lol. 
Plus it's diminishing returns. 
You may see a difference between a £5 wax and a £45 wax . But will you see the same difference if you bought a £1000 wax .


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Bit like "Bit like saying why buy a 0.5million lambo when you can buy a less expensive supra, tune it up to be just as fast? lol
But hey, each one to there own and all that. No rule saying people can and cant haha 
Either way big bucks or not. still satisfying knowing your paints protected, Plus we cant forget the beading  :lol:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

There is way too many waxes to chose from these days but as said its mainly in the prep. Wax can add to the final look but is mainly for protection but some are more durable than others.

You troopa with an A3 by any chance?


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

No way can anybody justify that an £8000+ plus wax gives a look worth spending that amount compared to something like Fk,Hd wax or any Dodo wax,no way.
It's all about feel of exclusivity,bragging(for some) and wanting to feel better! Lol
Each to their own, I am no way saying that highend wax's don't look better just that they don't look £8000 better!
Also nothing wrong in wanting to feel better or treat yourself if you can afford it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Forsaken said:


> No way can anybody justify that an £8000+ plus wax gives a look worth spending that amount compared to something like Fk,Hd wax or any Dodo wax,no way.
> It's all about feel of exclusivity,bragging(for some) and wanting to feel better! Lol
> Each to their own, I am no way saying that highend wax's don't look better just *that they don't look £8000 better!*
> Also nothing wrong in wanting to feel better or treat yourself if you can afford it.


I think we all agree, earlier in the thread though I asked why some feel 'offended', I suppose these products exist to annoy those offended by their existance, some sort of inferiorty complex perhaps? You get it in many walks of life "why buy a new car?" "I wouldn't get one of those" " I wouldn't get that colour" etc

Sometimes I do wonder if really the issue is envy ?


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

It is each to there own, I have never disputed that its not. People can and will spend there money on what they want. I just asked why do people use the expensive ones. (I thought i might be missing something special having never tried one.)
Also Elliott c.. we must not forget the beading no, we love a good bead, and some waxes definitely bead better than others.


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

I like my car and want the best for it I can afford... Which in my case is AF Illusion.

Mak.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

troopa said:


> It is each to there own, I have never disputed that its not. People can and will spend there money on what they want.* I just asked why do people use the expensive ones. (I thought i might be missing something special having never tried one.)*
> Also Elliott c.. we must not forget the beading no, we love a good bead, and some waxes definitely bead better than others.


What do you call expensive? It's going around in circles, I'm sure if you had a detailing outlet sprucing up folks cars for premium money, then I'm semi certain you are going to get more sales icing the cake with a premium product (or at least telling the punter so) , a couple of years ago I put MER on my own car and a month later 476 on my Bro's car, guess which one stopped beading 1st? 
I suppose you could try a sample pot of say RG55 and see how it compares with what you have, at least it will curb the curiosity :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Was it MER Hybrid avanti ?
I though that was quite an underrated product personally. Not sure if they still make it ,but i found it pretty durable


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

If you had a detailing business and people were willing to pay premium price then of course you could use a premium product. But me, I would much rather use the best product and as no one can prove that the expensive waxes are better I will save some pennies. 
Also avanti you mention mer vs 476. Which mer product? and which did last longer?
And as for comparing waxes to buying cars, well thats just silly. If you buy a cheap dacia yes it will get you from a-b just like a lambo but look at what extra you get from a lambo. Speed, luxury, feel, sound. What does your expensive wax give you extra?
Put them 2 cars side by side- you will notice a BIG difference. Put the 2 waxes side by side and tell me which is which??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Was it MER Hybrid avanti ?
> I though that was quite an underrated product personally. Not sure if they still make it ,but i found it pretty durable


Yes it was MER Hybrid, sadly they do not make it anymore.



troopa said:


> If you had a detailing business and people were willing to pay premium price then of course you could use a premium product. *But me, I would much rather use the best product and as no one can prove that the expensive waxes are better I will save some pennies.
> Also avanti you mention mer vs 476. Which mer product? and which did last longer?*
> And as for comparing waxes to buying cars, well thats just silly. If you buy a cheap dacia yes it will get you from a-b just like a lambo but look at what extra you get from a lambo. Speed, luxury, feel, sound. What does your expensive wax give you extra?
> *Put them 2 cars side by side- you will notice a BIG difference. Put the 2 waxes side by side and tell me which is which??*


By your own admission you have not tried any other, it seems you maybe blinkered about 476, let me ask you, why is there Colli 915? 
I have asked you what do you deem expensive?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

This has RG42 on it



This has 476 on it



This has MER Hybrid on it



colour apart can you see any difference in the panels?
If you can't then good as the MER is cheapest, by the way the RG42 was most durable.


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

No Not blinkered and its not all i have used, its just an example of a budget wax. I personally wouldnt spend over £100 on a wax. However my original question was aimed at the waxes costing in excess of £1000.
I think this has gone waaaay off topic.
My question was what was the difference?
No one has given a substancial answer that justifies the price difference yet people are still trying to justify that price tag. No I have not tried an expensive wax but thats why im asking the question.
Thank you for the pics Avanti. are all the paints in the same condition as this greatly effects the performance of a wax.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The only real way to do the comparison is to do the same car in a studio with two different waxes taking photographs from exactly the same position which as we are all well aware take time and time is money.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

troopa said:


> No Not blinkered and* its not all i have used, its just an example of a budget wax. *I personally wouldnt spend over £100 on a wax. However my original question was aimed at the waxes costing in excess of £1000.
> I think this has gone waaaay off topic.
> *My question was what was the difference?*
> No one has given a substancial answer that justifies the price difference yet people are still trying to justify that price tag. No I have not tried an expensive wax but thats why im asking the question.
> *Thank you for the pics Avanti. are all the paints in the same condition as this greatly effects the performance of a wax.*


476 is an expensive budget wax though for what it gives, on 1st application they all will look good, weeks or months later the pricier ones can and do retain their just applied look, that's the difference for me between some £40-50 products vs some irrational popular choices, there are some great deals out there, Artemis may well please you it looks glassier than 476 ever could and last longer and is cheaper.
The cars in the pic were all subject to the same proceedure, it was no point me trying to justify why 476 didn't win, I was trying to find the pics of the 476 vs mer hybrid.
I suppose you may have to ask Swisswax or Zymol or the others how they can justify the price point for some of their products, but I suppose they could turn it back to you and ask how could you justify paying for 476 when there is cheaper that does the same.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sealants all the way for me.


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

This is some what the answer i was 1st looking for. I know that there will be better waxes for higher prices and even for lower however I was just waiting for someone to say...(such and such wax blows the socks of a budget wax and is worth £1000 all day long) but no one did.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

troopa said:


> This is some what the answer i was 1st looking for. I know that there will be better waxes for higher prices and even for lower however I was just waiting for someone to say...(such and such wax blows the socks of a budget wax and is worth £1000 all day long) but no one did.


There is no answer to this perennial question, you ask why, many will say why not.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

troopa said:


> This is some what the answer i was 1st looking for. I know that there will be better waxes for higher prices and even for lower however I was just waiting for someone to say...(such and such wax blows the socks of a budget wax and is worth £1000 all day long) but no one did.


Nobody probably won't , I don't know anybody that has a £1k wax for personal use, I think some may have Crystal Rock.

After all, you tell someone that drinks Roda 1 Rioja 2006 Bodegas Roda that Lambrusco is just as good, I don't know I'm not a wine expert.


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

Avanti said:


> Nobody probably won't , I don't know anybody that has a £1k wax for personal use, I think some may have Crystal Rock.
> 
> *After all, you tell someone that drinks Roda 1 Rioja 2006 Bodegas Roda that Lambrusco is just as good, I don't know I'm not a wine expert.*


Neither am I, I dont even know what you just said there!

So conclusion is: Expensive wax isnt better than budget wax but it will make you feel better knowing that you have bought a more expensive product for your car because you love it and want to treat it right!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

troopa said:


> Neither am I, I dont even know what you just said there!
> 
> *So conclusion is: Expensive wax isnt better than budget wax *but it will make you feel better knowing that you have bought a more expensive product for your car because you love it and want to treat it right!


Nope, that is your conclusion , S63 asked why not and you don't answer and probably won't .
You have to ask somebody that owns a £1k or so tub of wax for their own personal use, but in the Studio forum there is some fine work there and few if any ice the cake with a budget wax, but look at it another way, with 30-40 applications typically per tub, that's a measly £25-£35 on top of the detail price.


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes and they can justify that because they charge a premium price.
They have to look the part because everybody wants to feel special in that they paid top whack for a top whack product. Dont make it better. You say why not- I say because its no better than a budget wax and you comparing it 'the other way" saying there are cheaper waxes that do better. How much cheaper is the valetpro wax you mentioned? £5 cheaper for a smaller pot than the likes of 476 and fk1000p. A big differnce to my comparison of £15 pot to £1000 so doesnt really work does it.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

cueball i think it was done a great review of waxes costing different amounts and the only way which the top end waxes were better was the beading was a tiny bit crisper


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

troopa said:


> Yes and they can justify that because they charge a premium price.
> They have to look the part because everybody wants to feel special in that they paid top whack for a top whack product. Dont make it better. You say why not- I say because its no better than a budget wax and you comparing it 'the other way" saying there are cheaper waxes that do better. How much cheaper is the valetpro wax you mentioned? £5 cheaper for a smaller pot than the likes of 476 and fk1000p. A big differnce to my comparison of £15 pot to £1000 so doesnt really work does it.


You say only a fiver difference, thats 25% less the valetpro does not need to be in more than 100ml as it really does last per coating, Some maybe euphoric about their products but they like their choice and at a price point they can comfortably afford .
Incidently the most I have paid for a tub of wax is £23 :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Didn't read this all the way as it will no doubt be the usual answers...... Waste of money.........no need for anything above £20...........Colli.......blah blah blah......

I use expensive waxes because I want to and I can afford to, if that doesn't match your own thought process or you think I'm stupid then so be it, I will still sleep soundly and the world will still turn. 

Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, whatever makes you happpeeeeee :thumb:


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

alxg said:


> Didn't read this all the way as it will no doubt be the usual answers...... Waste of money.........no need for anything above £20...........Colli.......blah blah blah......
> 
> I use expensive waxes because I want to and I can afford to, if that doesn't match your own thought process or you think I'm stupid then so be it, I will still sleep soundly and the world will still turn.
> 
> Diff'rent strokes for diff'rent folks, whatever makes you happpeeeeee :thumb:


Well maybe you should read it. As I have not called anyone stupid and if I was running a premium business would also use the premium products. However I only asked if there was a difference between the price ranged products.
Geez and people say im offended haha.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Dare accepted


Forgive me but you have completely missed my point. I am saying that if you were to prep two identical cars in the same manner and put a £20 wax on one car and a £9000 wax on the other there is no way you would see £8980 worth of difference. Riddle me that.

Obviously if someone is paying good money for a detail I'll break out a more expensive wax, if that's what the makes the person I'm doing the work for feel better about it I have no problem doing it.

It's a horrendous assumption to make that because the "pros" in the Studio are using £2000 tubs of wax that makes their work superior. What makes the work done over there better is the prep-work. Don't get me wrong, the work done in the Studio is awesome, however, those guys will be charging a premium for their work and as a consequence the customer will want to know they are getting a decent wax and people generally relate quality to price. If you did a full correction on someone's super car would they really be able to tell the difference between HD Wax and a Mitchell and King wax?


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Forgive me but you have completely missed my point. I am saying that if you were to prep two identical cars in the same manner and put a £20 wax on one car and a £9000 wax on the other there is no way you would see £8980 worth of difference. Riddle me that.
> 
> Obviously if someone is paying good money for a detail I'll break out a more expensive wax, if that's what the makes the person I'm doing the work for feel better about it I have no problem doing it.
> 
> It's a horrendous assumption to make that because the "pros" in the Studio are using £2000 tubs of wax that makes their work superior. What makes the work done over there better is the prep-work. Don't get me wrong, the work done in the Studio is awesome, however, those guys will be charging a premium for their work and as a consequence the customer will want to know they are getting a decent wax and people generally relate quality to price. If you did a full correction on someone's super car would they really be able to tell the difference between HD Wax and a Mitchell and King wax?


This.
Thank you whichone'spink.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

troopa said:


> Well maybe you should read it. As I have not called anyone stupid and if I was running a premium business would also use the premium products. However I only asked if there was a difference between the price ranged products.
> Geez and people say im offended haha.


No offence here sausage, I appreciate you are relatively new to the forum so may be a little curious about the subject, hence the post.

However, this is such a recurring topic and it always gets the same responses, hence my reply. This topic always ends up with lots saying "you are stupid if you spend X on anything......" I didn't say you called me/anyone stupid, there are plenty who will do that for you :lol:

If you skip back through the last 15 pages of this chapter, or the wax section, you will see what I mean. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Forgive me but you have completely missed my point. I am saying that if you were to prep two identical cars in the same manner and put a £20 wax on one car and a £9000 wax on the other *there is no way you would see £8980 worth of difference.* Riddle me that.
> 
> Obviously if someone is paying good money for a detail I'll break out a more expensive wax, if that's what the makes the person I'm doing the work for feel better about it I have no problem doing it.
> 
> It's a horrendous assumption to make that because the "pros" in the Studio are using £2000 tubs of wax that makes their work superior. What makes the work done over there better is the prep-work. Don't get me wrong, the work done in the Studio is awesome, however, those guys will be charging a premium for their work and as a consequence the customer will want to know they are getting a decent wax and people generally relate quality to price.* If you did a full correction on someone's super car would they really be able to tell the difference between HD Wax and a Mitchell and King wax?*


Nope you are not going to see £9980 worth of difference, they are not using the whole tub though, just perhaps 1/30th of a tub, so after a day or two or more work, I don't think they are going to top it off with 476, HD is a good product and certainley justifies it's double price of 476. I have not looked at every studio thread, I know the prep is a lot to do with the finish, but as said something like RG looks freshly applied even months later, threads I have seen and witnessed myself some budget products do not share that trend, hence then we see QDs and top up sprays which to me then suggests a false economy on some budget products vs say a £50 one.

Hmm may treat myself to some M&K when I get my next car :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Forgive me but you have completely missed my point. I am saying that if you were to prep two identical cars in the same manner and put a £20 wax on one car and a £9000 wax on the other there is no way you would see £8980 worth of difference. Riddle me that.


I have no experience of the thousand pound waxes... BUT i have used colli 476/845 a range of midrange waxes, and probably the most expensive one i have used and owned would be Swissvax BoS.

The difference between the finish is noticable. Don't get me wrong, im not slating colli, infact far from it but to me i can see the difference in the finish. Collie leaves a nice finish but to me BoS leaves it looking simply outstanding. It really enhances the paintwork and gives a very very what i would say wet and fluid-like finish to the paint.

The other thing is that BoS feels that much better to use, it spreads easier and even if you do use it a little bit thick, all you have done is waste product, where as with collie it can become a little tough to remove.

If BoS was as durable as collie - I would buy it everytime, but having a daily driver does not justify me having a few hundred pound pot of wax sitting there. I've settled with a pot of onyx as its about as durable as BoS, but still leaves a beautiful finish at 1/3 of the price.

Like anything expensive - It's in the eye of the beholder to justify if it is worth it or not. This alone is the answer to your question. I wouldn't spend £1000 on an armani suit, yet id spend it on a few pots of high end wax. Because this is what gives me the pleasure and the enjoyment. It's what i want to endulge in, and lets face it, if we didn't have a hobby we would be pretty boring people.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Davemm said:


> Some waxes will add to a finish


Shhh, no point arguing with the 'waxes add nothing flat earthers' on here you wont win :lol:



troopa said:


> I am aware that polishing is the key. This is im stumped as to why they spend so much. Its upto them obviously as I have items which are way more expensive but dont do anything extra than a cheaper alternative.
> My understanding is that if you have defect in your paint then these waxes will fill them and give a more uniformed reflection thus fooling the eye into believing the paint is better. Where as if your paint is perfect it will just protect. Then its just down to which one you wish to use.
> Polishing gives you shine and wax protects it. Correct??


If polishing is really the be all and end all of a perfect finish then why even bother using any waxes/sealants etc. Why not just go straight for Opticaot 2.0 as this will last at least 18 months in my own experience (much longer than anything I've ever tried and better marr resistance too) or the new Modesto with claims upto 10 years and will actually add thickness to the paint.



WhichOne'sPink? said:


> On purpose?
> 
> To answer the question, I am yet to be convinced that a wax costing a small fortune will give a better finish than a £20 wax on a reasonably well prepared car.
> 
> ...


And until you try them for *yourself* you'll never know. it's easy to sit there and ask for proof if you've never tried them all.

The guys that do this for a living will have tried pretty much every wax/sealant/coating on the market and settled on the ones that in their opinion give them the best looks and performance and return for the customer.

And if you read through their write ups the vast majority use waxes over 100 pounds (sorry no pound sign on my upside keyboard :lol or the new coatings.



troopa said:


> This is what im thinking. .
> All I want my wax to do is protect my lush paint and last a long time doing it without being stripped by other products. Which is why I have collinite 476. But as I have never tried an expensive wax I come to wonder
> What they offered more than mine. It does seem its just preference and how deep your pockets are. Which is fine.


Don't bother using Collie then, switch to Opticoat 2.0 (easily 18 months plus durability or Modesta (claims upto 10 years).



Elliot_C said:


> Bit like "Bit like saying why buy a 0.5million lambo when you can buy a less expensive supra, tune it up to be just as fast? lol
> But hey, each one to there own and all that. No rule saying people can and cant haha
> Either way big bucks or not. still satisfying knowing your paints protected, Plus we cant forget the beading  :lol:


Just the Supra will need more rebuilds on a much more highly stressed engine :lol:



Forsaken said:


> No way can anybody justify that an £8000+ plus wax gives a look worth spending that amount compared to something like Fk,Hd wax or any Dodo wax,no way.
> It's all about feel of exclusivity,bragging(for some) and wanting to feel better! Lol
> Each to their own, I am no way saying that highend wax's don't look better just that they don't look £8000 better!
> Also nothing wrong in wanting to feel better or treat yourself if you can afford it.


Bit of a contradiction there, why should people need to justify spending £8000+ plus on a wax???

If I could afford it I'd buy the M&K wax with gold flake in, which would give a look worth over 8k.

And why buy a 4 bedroom house when people in Favelas have the whole family in a 1 room shack and do perfectly fine, don't know how sexy time works with both sets of inlaws there lol


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Originally Posted by Forsaken 
No way can anybody justify that an £8000+ plus wax gives a look worth spending that amount compared to something like Fk,Hd wax or any Dodo wax,no way.

```

```
It's all about feel of exclusivity,bragging(for some) and wanting to feel better! Lol
Each to their own, I am no way saying that highend wax's don't look better just that they don't look £8000 better!
Also nothing wrong in wanting to feel better or treat yourself if you can afford it.
Bit of a contradiction there, why should people need to justify spending £8000+ plus on a wax???

If I could afford it I'd buy the M&K wax with gold flake in, which would give a look worth over 8k.

And why buy a 4 bedroom house when people in Favelas have the whole family in a 1 room shack and do perfectly fine, don't know how sexy time works with both sets of inlaws there lol

I think none of us here are talking about why should anyone buy this or that,people buy what they can afford.We will be here all day saying why spend £1000 on a designer top when you can buy Primark for a fiver?
That's not the point,point is does the high price wax perform/look better enough to spend that amount?
Somebody mentioned inferiority complex earlier,I think superiority complex applies here as well.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Forsaken said:


> Originally Posted by Forsaken
> No way can anybody justify that an £8000+ plus wax gives a look worth spending that amount compared to something like Fk,Hd wax or any Dodo wax,no way.
> 
> ```
> ...


That would be me, between the lines I feel that the author whilst technically can afford say a £200 product cannot justify to themself, which is fine.
If I had to purchase an RCZ, I would not begrudge somebody that can afford and drives a Veyron, both lovely cars and do a job, one will clock over 200mph the other over 60mpg.
But to say the one product won't offer anything over their chosen product without even trying the higher price one, does strike me as sour grapes .


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

Avanti said:


> But to say the one product won't offer anything over their chosen product without even trying the higher price one, does strike me as sour grapes .


Would this be referring to me?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't understand why it's such a big deal? I wonder if people make posts on beauty forums asking why use Chanel or Mac, when you can buy get Collection 2000 for a couple of quid.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Natalie said:


> I don't understand why it's such a big deal? I wonder if people make posts on beauty forums asking why use Chanel or Mac, when you can buy get Collection 2000 for a couple of quid.


You'd be better at asking that question Natalie lol, we'd all look a bit TV if we asked.



> I think none of us here are talking about why should anyone buy this or that,people buy what they can afford.We will be here all day saying why spend £1000 on a designer top when you can buy Primark for a fiver?
> *That's not the point,point is does the high price wax perform/look better enough to spend that amount?*
> Somebody mentioned inferiority complex earlier,I think superiority complex applies here as well.


But what would last longer, fit better and Feel nicer? The Primark top or the expensive one?

My post was not about whether people can afford stuff or not, just how do you justify anything in life when something else will do that's cheaper.

And the M&K Goldrush and the Polish Angel Goldfinger waxes look 24 Carats better than anything on the market or you could go for the Glitter one that M&K do as that would add something over most over products on the market.


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

It seems this question has been asked too many times haha. All I asked was if they do the job better. As I like to look after my car and would honestly of considered saving and buying some had the answer been "yes they do". 
People also seem to be saying you have never tried one so dont comment where as others are arguing that expensive wax is justified yet they own a budget wax! 
Im going to stick with my purple haze and colli as im happy with the results. If I ever get a chance to try an expensive wax I will be sure to keep an open mind.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Surely we should all just be thankful we have all these waxes to try and play with? Actually the same options go for most products, glazes, sealants, polishes etc, though I do appreciate the price differences are much greater for wax.

In all walks of life you can buy the 'mini v's Rolls' products and those who buy the more expensive products usually do it because they can. Personally I wouldn't bother myself as to how much better the expensive waxes are as I'm never going to afford to try them. Good luck to those who can.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

troopa said:


> It seems this question has been asked too many times haha. All I asked was if they do the job better. As I like to look after my car and would honestly of considered saving and buying some had the answer been "yes they do".
> People also seem to be saying you have never tried one so dont comment where as others are arguing that expensive wax is justified yet they own a budget wax!
> Im going to stick with my purple haze and colli as im happy with the results. If I ever get a chance to try an expensive wax I will be sure to keep an open mind.


Feel free to ask the question mate, this is a public forum. As i said i've used and own a fair few expensive wax's but not bought them mind, and never would because i can't justify the extreme prices personally. But my pal who does say's it's for the personalised 'special' feeling,he gets owning them, which is fine if that makes him happy that's fair enough, not my dough so good luck to him.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

troopa said:


> It seems this question has been asked too many times haha. *All I asked was if they do the job better*. As I like to look after my car and would honestly of considered saving and buying some had the answer been "yes they do".
> People also seem to be saying you have never tried one so dont comment where as others are arguing that expensive wax is justified yet they own a budget wax!
> Im going to stick with my purple haze and colli as im happy with the results. *If I ever get a chance to try an expensive wax I will be sure to keep an open mind*.


I think this is where people get too pedantic; all waxes/sealants etc. are a sacrificial layer, so just like the clothes comparison you can generalise and say they all do the same job so why pay more than the bare minimum? Because of our good friends hype and marketing make us "want" things more than we "need" them, especially with something as contentious as waxes. This is where emotion tends to rule over common sense; how many times have you bought something that 6 months ago you said you wouldn't? I know I have (waaay too many times, and I work in sales FFS!) and that is down to the feeling you get from owning and using something a bit special.

And for the last bit, PM me your address and I'll send some waxes for you to try; see how you get on with them without knowing which wax is which and let us know your thoughts.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Alex L said:


> Shhh, no point arguing with the 'waxes add nothing flat earthers' on here you wont win :lol:
> 
> If polishing is really the be all and end all of a perfect finish then why even bother using any waxes/sealants etc. Why not just go straight for Opticaot 2.0 as this will last at least 18 months in my own experience (much longer than anything I've ever tried and better marr resistance too) or the new Modesto with claims upto 10 years and will actually add thickness to the paint.
> 
> ...


Get yourself a tube of glitter and a pot of wax of your choice, heat it up then pour some glitter in stir it up and hey presto! You've got your very own pot of 'camp' wax :lol: feel free to send me the 8G though if you want alex and i'll do it for ya:lol:


----------



## troopa (Mar 4, 2013)

And for the last bit, PM me your address and I'll send some waxes for you to try; see how you get on with it without knowing which wax it is and let us know your thoughts. [/QUOTE]

Like the idea of not knowing which is which. Would make for a fair test. Pm on its way.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

All is well in the village
:lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Forsaken said:


> All is well in the village
> :lol:


For now maybe; i'm sure there will be lots of abuse coming my way if the blind test goes all in favour of a sub £50 wax!!:lol:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

troopa said:


> Like the idea of not knowing which is which. Would make for a fair test. Pm on its way.


PM returned, just wait for the postman then......


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

alxg said:


> For now maybe; i'm sure there will be lots of abuse coming my way if the blind test goes all in favour of a sub £50 wax!!:lol:


Well that's DW for you,still by far the best,most informative and friendliest detailing site on God's green earth


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Does this not say it all?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79801

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79747

Its all been done before, I remember there was an even bigger test including a horse box and 10's of LSP's


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Jdudley90 said:


> Its all been done before, I remember there was an even bigger test including a horse box and 10's of LSP's


Tada







http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435/


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

So waht we are all saying is that i remortgaged my house for nothing to buy this wax? :wall::wall:

http://www.zymol.co.uk/zymolsolaris.aspx

I thought i was on to something here and i was going to add about £10k to the value of my car


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

vRS Carl said:


> So waht we are all saying is that i remortgaged my house for nothing to buy this wax? :wall::wall:
> 
> http://www.zymol.co.uk/zymolsolaris.aspx
> 
> I thought i was on to something here and i was going to add about £10k to the value of my car


Damn! Missed it, all sold out,,, i love a bargain


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Damn! Missed it, all sold out,,, i love a bargain


As it has free lifetime refills i could decant mine into a Brylcreem tub for you and then ask for a refill and say i used it on Optimus Prime for the Films.

I won't rip you off either. Just call it £10k as you're a DW member :thumb:


----------



## omp328 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Davemm said:


> So is putting a £100 wax on my £500 car wrong ?


Hell no some people have £50k cars that don't even get a normal wax 
And go to £5 car washes.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Get yourself a tube of glitter and a pot of wax of your choice, heat it up then pour some glitter in stir it up and hey presto! You've got your very own pot of 'camp' wax :lol: feel free to send me the 8G though if you want alex and i'll do it for ya:lol:


You laugh, but I have been tempted to try that. Just to see what its like and how long it would last.


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Nope you are not going to see £9980 worth of difference, they are not using the whole tub though, just perhaps 1/30th of a tub, so after a day or two or more work, I don't think they are going to top it off with 476, HD is a good product and certainley justifies it's double price of 476. I have not looked at every studio thread, I know the prep is a lot to do with the finish, but as said something like RG looks freshly applied even months later, threads I have seen and witnessed myself some budget products do not share that trend, hence then we see QDs and top up sprays which to me then suggests a false economy on some budget products vs say a £50 one.
> 
> Hmm may treat myself to some M&K when I get my next car :thumb:


This may not be a popular opinion on this website but if it's taking you more than a day to detail a car you are clearly using a combination of products that don't work. That, or spending too much time on pointless IPA wipe downs.

Also; 1/30 of a tub at that price is still £332. On one car. Come on guys lets get real, no one is going to thank you for that.

Mitchell and King (Or M&K) is all well and good but can you tell me how they can justify their prices when the company has been only been on the go for 2 years and incorporated for barely a month? Do they have some glowing heritage that I haven't heard about? I'd like to know because like a lot of Detailing World trends people like to jump on the newest product in the most fancy container that costs the most money with absolutely no idea why.


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Personally one of the best waxes I've used is a home brew!!!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> This may not be a popular opinion on this website but if it's taking you more than a day to detail a car you are clearly using a combination of products that don't work. That, or spending too much time on pointless IPA wipe downs.


 You'd better go and tell all the guys that do it for a living they're doing it wrong and wasting too much time :lol: :lol:



> Also; 1/30 of a tub at that price is still £332. On one car. Come on guys lets get real, no one is going to thank you for that.
> 
> Mitchell and King (Or M&K) is all well and good but can you tell me how they can justify their prices when the company has been only been on the go for 2 years and incorporated for barely a month? Do they have some glowing heritage that I haven't heard about? I'd like to know because like a lot of Detailing World trends people like to jump on the newest product in the most fancy container that costs the most money with absolutely no idea why.


I can't really speak for JJ, but he's been detailing longer than most people on this website. So to assume he's only known what hes been doing for 2 years is funny.
How many months/years has he been developing his products before he was happy enough to release them to the public?

And you would need to ask the companies why they charge what they do, we can only speculate.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Feel free to ask the question mate, this is a public forum. As i said i've used and own a fair few expensive wax's but not bought them mind, and never would because i can't justify the extreme prices personally. But my pal who does say's it's for the personalised 'special' feeling,he gets owning them, which is fine if that makes him happy that's fair enough, not my dough so good luck to him.


I agree that to each his own. Why do some of us buy single malts when a bottle of Johny Red Label will do the job?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Flakey said:


> I agree that to each his own. Why do some of us buy single malts when a bottle of Johny Red Label will do the job?


I'll have a bottle of Remy Martin if you're offering


----------

